# Neons Story: A tale of Hope In Parts



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've decided I want to write a story about my Betta, Neon. I'm pretty sure that most of this isn't true, BTW, I'm just writing wih my imagination. Most of it will be my imagination until he reaches my house, to be honost LOL.

Part one: The abduction


I watched all my siblings in the clear cubes around me flare and swim around. I flared myself at my brother before I saw my feeders put some pellets into the water. Next to me, the brother I had flared at gave a cut off shriek and disappeared. I hardly noticed, I had my sights on the food. As I approached the nearest pellet, quick as lightning my feeder plunged in some type of blue mesh material into the water and scooped me up.

When I reached the air I flopped and wiggled like a mad fish, terrified for my life. A few seconds later I was dumped into a squishy container with hardly enough water for me. A loud SQUEAK! noise burned my ears as an air pump supplied vital oxygen into the container than it was tied closed. My feeders placed my container into another container, but this new one was large and dark and hard. I blankly noted my siblings calling out to eachother, frightened. As the whole area was shrouded with darkness from the top being covered, I knew that my life was about to change forever.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

K here's more *please comment!*

Part 2: Gaining Hope


I felt the container bein lifted into some sort of thing that was very loud and vibrated like crazy. When the thing moved at its most it made a strane feeling in my stomach and the pressure around me changed. I frantically zoomed around in my little "bag" (or at least that's what I think it's called) And cried out for help. Around me my siblings were doing the same thing, too.

"Can you please quiet down over there?" Came a voice. It was one of my brothers. "Listen, I know this is freaky, but it doesn't give you any right to panic more than any other fish." I could faintly make out his tan colored body through the velvety darkness. "But I'm scared! You know as well as I do that we're going to all die!" But my brother stayed calm and replied, "Maybe. But so long as we have hope and don't give it up, then we might make it through all this. Without hope, there is nothing."

I started to feel better. "Thanks. I'm Blaze, by the way." I said. "And I'm Vanilla" Said my brother. Vanilla had given me hope.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

SO CUTE~ I love your little stories ^^ Looking forward to part 3!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww... More more!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

K here's more:


Part 3: The Light

It has been a day since we left on to this strange journey. I've been talking with vanilla all this time, and it turns out that he was one of the first of us to leave the main tank when we were fry. "Yes, I felt relieved to be on my own." He said. I suddenly felt a difference. The pressure around me was changing. It felt like I had just jumped and was falling down. Alot of us gave a gasp from the sudden change. "Remember what I told you when we first came here, Blaze." Vanilla muttered. "Ya, ya."

A few minutes later there was a huge BUMP and everyone screamed as the whole world shook. The container started sliding until everything came to a brief halt. I was so freaked out, but I had to sleep...

When I woke up I felt the box being moved. The air was suddenly very cold and then the lid opened. "Light!" I called. Vanilla said, "See? I told you we'd make it." I looked around at my siblings. "We may have made it... But they didn't."


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

*sob* Poor bettas who didnt make it D':


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

don't leave us hanging!!!
What happens next?????


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL I'll update daily don't worry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very good story!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Part 4: The hand



Vanilla gasped when he look towards the others. We had started at about thirty and ended with about twenty. "Thats alot-" Suddenly the whole box started shaking and tipping as it was carried. Almost instantly after it was put down, a giant hand reached in and pulled out all of my dead siblings bags. Then, after they were disposed of, the hand started grabbing living fish. We heard them shouting and swimming frantically before the disappeared.

"Blaze? What will we do when it comes for us?" Vanilla asked. "I don't know." I admitted. That hand was pretty close now, either me or Vanilla were going to be taken soon. Then the hand was looming over our bags and it reached down and grabbed Vanillas. I felt a bit guilty when I breathed a sigh of relief.

"HELP! Don't let it take me! Blaze! Royal! Somebody!" He called frantically swimming around in circles. He then vanished into the light. I didn't know who royal was, but I guess he's one of my brothers. Sure enough, when i looked over I saw a dark blue Betta with a black head trying to leap out of the water. 

Suddenly the hand was back. It was hungry for more Bettas, and it seamed to slowely reach down and grab my bag. I leapt out of the water, only to bump off the top of the bag. I swam around in circles until I, too, was lifted into the light.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

ooohhhh! Really good story writing, this is cool!  I feel kind of inspired now!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

... im amazed this is a a good story


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

PART 5: Coal and Blood



I thought back on memories as I was blinded by light. Living in a bubblenest, Talking with father, living in a cube for uncountable days, and then leaving on this journy, only to die; Vanilla comforting me all for nothing. _Vanilla, you were a good brother._

Suddenly my eyes became used to the light. I saw the hand belonged to a feeder. _I'm ALIVE!_ I could have cheered. Suddenly the hand picked up a tiny plastic cup and added some water before dumping me in. The feeder picked up my cup and placed me in a dark room. All around me my siblings were alive, too, swimming around in cups. I spotted Vanilla at the corner of the cup heap, but I was put near the middle.

On one side of me was a red male, and on the other a black female. "Hi, I'm Blaze." I said. "I'm Coal." Replied the female. The male said, "I'm Blood." "Oh um hi er, Blood. And Coal." I said. Blood flared his fins calmly. "Some journy we've had. I thought I wouldn't make it." I looked around. "But we're still stuck in these tiny containers." Coal flared in agreement. I glanced around at the tiny cups in an unknown place filled with my siblings with feeders constantly coming around. This place was so strange. "It looks like we're going to have another adventure. Hopefully, one a little less terrible."


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool! can't wait for more!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

The suspence of it all!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

PART 6: Living in a new place

Coal was only with me and Blood for a short time before a feeder moved her outside of the dark room. The rest of us followed and were put onto shelves in a big bright room full of feeders and very cold. Blood was on one side of me, but underneath me was Vanilla. On the other side of me a blue Betta was muttering to himself. "Hey Vanilla! This is Blood, I met him in the dark room." I called, swimming to the bottom of my cup to be as close to Vanilla as possible. "And this is Rainbow." Vanilla said, pointing with his nose at a Betta that was many colors.

I flared my fins in greeting at Rainbow and he flared back. "Blood, have you ever jumped?" I asked. "Whad'a ya mean?" Blood questioned. "You know..." I demonstrated with a little leap. The next few days life was okay in this place, but the cups were a bit small. The feeders gave us enough food and changed our water daily.

The one depressing thing that happened had to do with Blood. "Here comes some feeders!" A Betta called. I swam up to get a breath of air before going down to see if we would be getting food. These were different feeders, though. One of them grabbed Bloods cup, talking in a language impossible to understand. Blood was carried away crying for help, but there was nothing I could do. I could only send my best wishes to him. _I hope you're happy wherever you're going._


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

PART 7:

As time went by my siblings were slowely disappearing. For awhile, Vanilla was with me, too.

Then, probably a week after coming to the place I had learned to call the Pet Store, a young feeder was looking at us. It called out something to an adult feeder and moved my cup so it could grab Vanillas. I tried to attack its hand, but I couldn't do anything. It grabbed Vanilla and handed his cup to the feeder that sticks around all the time.

I settled down on the bottom of my cup listening to Vanilla shouting and bonking into the sides of his cup. Then, the older feeder pointed to my cup and said something. The young feeder called out and then Vanilla was put next to me. "I haven't seen you clearly for nearly a week!" I said. We both gasped in surprise as the feeder grabbed my cup. "BLAZE!" Vanilla called as I was carried away.

"Vanilla!" A feeder was filling a bag with blue water and then I was dumped inside. I just sat there for a moment in shock and then the young feeder grabbed my bag and started carrying me away. I'd heard tales of what happens to Bettas and knew I was going to have a better life. "Goodbye Vanilla!" I called. "I just hope that my new life will be great at last..."


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awe! Cant wait for the next part! Your so good at writing these things ^^


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Loving it!!!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh what is it... PART 8: A New home

The feeder carried me to its own home and left my bag sitting on a table thing for a long time. After awhile, it carried me into another room and started pouring my bag into a GIANT version of the blue mesh material that had caught me and shipped me away from home. Away from THAILAND. I swam against the current as hard as I can, but then I was dumped into the mesh.

The feeder quickly flipped it over and I fell into a giant home. "Oh wow." Was all I could say. I hadn't been in a tank this lage since I was a fry! There were a few rainbow plants to hide in and rainbow gravel was all around. Something was somehow producing masses of bubbles on one end of my tank, and when my tail brushed it it started floating so I zoomed away. I rested at the bottom of the tank and took a nap, it had been a long day.

When I woke up my feeder was putting little brown things in the water. I forgot that I used to eat these pellets and just hid amoung the plants. The feeder took the pellets out of the water and left me in peace. When it was gone, I went out into the open, and zipped over until I came close to the wall. My life was finally improving!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yaye! Starting to get happy!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

PART 9: Living As a Betta Should

I'd been in my new home a few days, getting blood worm treats and little plants, when my feeder came to me and said something that sounded like Neon. "Are you talking to me? I'm Blaze, not Neon." I said to it. The feeder said "Neon" A few more times and I realized _I'm getting a new name! _I'm Neon! I flared and made my fins look as big as I could and got a gulp of air.

Now I've been in this home a few weeks, occasionaly I have to endure water changes, but life is pretty good. I still wonder what happened to Vanilla, Blood, Coal, and all my other siblings, but I guess I'll never know. They hopefully found good homes like me too. My feeder recently removed the bubbling thingy and put in something that makes lots more bubbles and a slight annoying current, but keeps the water clean. 

I remember it like it was just yesterday, and still remember the words Vanilla told me that helped me to survive all the chaos and start a new life. "_So long as we have hope and don't give it up, then we might make it through all this. Without hope, there is nothing."_


_THE END_


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweet story :'D You gotta make more of these sometime


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

AWW, this is such a cute story about your fishy!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll probably write a sequel in a few months once things start changing around here...


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

GOOD JOB!!!! I'm kind of sad it's all done now, but the ending was nice! WARM FUZZIES, yay!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute story!


----------

